# Guess who earned his AKC Star Puppy title today



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great job team Theo!


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Congratulations Theo


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well done! Theo feels he deserves a place in your signature now.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Good boy Theo


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well done! Theo feels he deserves a place in your signature now.


. Yikes,I never even thought to add him, haha. Got to fix that.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Congratulations to you and Theo!! I want to earn the AKC S.T.A.R Puppy title when I am able to get another puppy.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Congratulations to you and Theo!! I want to earn the AKC S.T.A.R Puppy title when I am able to get another puppy.


 I look forward to congratulating you when you do.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Skylar said:


> I look forward to congratulating you when you do.


Thank you! That means a lot to me.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thank you! That means a lot to me.


(((Hugs))) you will get there


----------



## Spottytoes (Jul 28, 2020)

Congratulations! 😊


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good boy Theo and congrats to you and your mom !


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Congrats to Skylar and Theo the AKC 🌟Puppy!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Super job - have some chicken Theo!


----------



## Newport (Jul 16, 2014)

Congratulations! Theo is handsome AND accomplished!


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## dogsavvy (Mar 6, 2015)

Good job Theo! Congratulations!!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congrats- he looks very proud of himself!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Haha, he was waiting for an opportunity to play with the ribbon. He’s so funny and joyful 😄


----------

